# Any miracle results with biotin?



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

I started taking 200mcg  along with vitamin B complex last week,
I want to know for those who take biotin...
How long have you been taking biotin ? 
How long did it take for you to see results?
What were the results? 
Did your hair grow any faster?
How many mcg did you take?
What brand of boitin did you take?

thanks so much!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone in the vitamin challenge that are seeing results with biotin?


----------



## Son26 (Aug 11, 2008)

How long have you been taking biotin ? 
For about nine months.

How long did it take for you to see results?
I saw results after about three months.

What were the results? 
I had a growth spurt (gained two inches) and then it slowed down.

Did your hair grow any faster?
Nope, but it made my nails grow really long.

How many mcg did you take?
5000.

What brand of boitin did you take?
I think it's called Sundown.


----------



## TexturedTresses (Aug 11, 2008)

Bumpin...................


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

I know alot of people are using biotin?? but I need to see some personal experience on how it has benefited others.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 11, 2008)

The closest I've ever gotten to Biotin is in my multi vits or in the MillCreek conditioner I got at Marshalls called Biotin Conditioner. They have Keratin Conditioner too....


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

bump......


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

am I asking all the wrong questions?


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 11, 2008)

I tried biotin , 5 mg per day...yes, that's a lot, but I was taking the Solaray tangy-flavored vits and didn't mind taking one a day at all.  I took them for approx. a month and didn't really see a diff in my hair growth, but after the first  month, my face broke out horribly with large cyst-like bumps.  That was enough for me.. no biotin since then , but I am still tempted from time to time.  I know many others that have had excellent results from upping their vitamins, but I think it's different strokes for some of us..


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

Zenobia61 said:


> I tried biotin , 5 mg per day...yes, that's a lot, but I was taking the Solaray tangy-flavored vits and didn't mind taking one a day at all. I took them for approx. a month and didn't really see a diff in my hair growth, but after the first month, my face broke out horribly with large cyst-like bumps. That was enough for me.. no biotin since then , but I am still tempted from time to time. I know many others that have had excellent results from upping their vitamins, but I think it's different strokes for some of us..


 did you take it with a vitamin b complex?


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 11, 2008)

No, I didn't do it right at all.  I loved the taste of these vits so I would just pop one (sometimes two) in my mouth and chew it like candy.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 11, 2008)

Biotin finally strikes back...

I'm literally to the last 2 pills of my 60 day supply and I thought I was out of the woods (away from all the bumps people talk about with Biotin).  Oh no, I kid you not, I have been developing a bump every 20 minutes for the last 5 hours.  Its amazing.  My body has finally started reacting to this stuff  No more for me.


----------



## sensiblesista (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been taking 5000 mcg of biotin from Nature's Bounty that i got a CVS for about two months along with a my multivitamin which contains various B vitamins.  I don't think it's made much a dramatic difference in my hair growth.  My hair seems about the same to me. but my nails are diamond strong now when before they used to just peal and break off every week.  I'm almost done with my first bottle and i think i'll be repurchasing it, just for the nail benefits.

I also didn't get any breakouts from biotin which is a relief after all the horror stories i read about it.


----------



## starfish (Aug 11, 2008)

How long have you been taking biotin ? 
4 months

How long did it take for you to see results?
3.5 months

What were the results? 
Thick thick hair, and I'm a fine strand, fine haired lady!
My hair is usually wet and in a bun, and even when I got my regular perm I couldn't tell the difference because it's bone straight and flat ironed.  it wasn't until I had to rollerset 3 weeks ago for an event that I noticed the difference. My friends said it was so thick it looked like a weave, and I had several women at the event do the 'hand to the back of your hair to feel for tracks' move.

When I take it down from the bun I have thick crazy Chaka Khan hair!  

Did your hair grow any faster?
I don't think so, my hair grows pretty fast anyways.

How many mcg did you take?
5000 mcg

What brand of boitin did you take?
 Jarrow Formulas

One more thing: I had a horrible breakout when I tried to take Biotin last year.  This year I was on the acne medication Accutane, so I took biotin and a mutli B vitamin too.  I don't know if my breakout was from Accutane or biotin. I had to stop taking Accutane 3 weeks ago and haven't taken the Biotin since.  Since reading this thread, I took a biotin today, (with B-complex) and I'm going to start by taking one biotin a week and slowly increasing the dosage, adding on an extra day every 2 weeks.  I think starting very very slowly is key to preventing the potential for an acne side effect. 

HTH!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Biotin finally strikes back...
> 
> I'm literally to the last 2 pills of my 60 day supply and I thought I was out of the woods (away from all the bumps people talk about with Biotin). Oh no, I kid you not, I have been developing a bump every 20 minutes for the last 5 hours. Its amazing. My body has finally started reacting to this stuff  No more for me.


 have you been taking it with vitamin B complex,that helps a bit.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

starfish said:


> How long have you been taking biotin ?
> 4 months
> 
> How long did it take for you to see results?
> ...


 I would love thicker hair! I hope I get this benefit, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 11, 2008)

Zenobia61 said:


> No, I didn't do it right at all. I loved the taste of these vits so I would just pop one (sometimes two) in my mouth and chew it like candy.


 at least you enjoyed taking the biotin, I hate popping all these pills.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 11, 2008)

Oneya said:


> have you been taking it with vitamin B complex,that helps a bit.



There is a good amount of B-complex in the multi packet that I take so I haven't been taking a separate B-complex.  Today I didn't eat breakfast so I didn't want to take my vitamins (sometimes they make me sick if I take them without eating). Therefore, I took the Biotin and then it was 2 hours before I took the rest of my vitamins.  I'm seriously wondering if that 2 hour head start without the other vitamins allowed it to get in my blood stream more than normal and start causing bumps erplexed.  Thats crazy if it worked that fast, but I really think so.


----------



## 2themax (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi.  Sorry it took so long to answer.  Just read your thread....

How long have you been taking biotin ?  2 months.

How long did it take for you to see results?  1 week. (I believe this is because I was already taking some vits with Biotin in them).

What were the results? Skin break-outs (a few), nails grew like crazy, scalp itched a lot!!  Hair keeps getting thicker and stronger.

Did your hair grow any faster?  Yes! and I also take MSM, B-Complex, B-12, etc. & drink plenty of water!

How many mcg did you take?  Biotin (10,000 mcg/day) A lot but....drink extra water (this will also clear the bumps - it did for me).

What brand of boitin did you take? GNC

Hope this helps - Take Care.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

thehairgirl said:


> Hi. Sorry it took so long to answer. Just read your thread....
> 
> How long have you been taking biotin ? 2 months.
> 
> ...


 I really appreciate the details


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Aug 12, 2008)

I started taking 200mcg along with vitamin B complex last week,
I want to know for those who take biotin...

How long have you been taking biotin ? 
*For the* *last 3 months ( on and off )*

How long did it take for you to see results?
*Within 3 weeks.*

What were the results? 
*New growth came in thick and I got about 3/4 inch of new growth.*

Did your hair grow any faster?
*Yes, I got more than usual new growth*

How many mcg did you take?
*I took 300mcg, every other day*

What brand of boitin did you take?
*Nature's Bounty*


----------



## anon123 (Aug 12, 2008)

No results yet.  I've been taking it for about a month now.  I was hoping to at least see results in these balding spots at my temples.  Since there's very little hair there, I thought even a month's worth of growth would be noticeable.  I've been taking pictures and nothing yet.  I take 2000 mcgs a day.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

Quest4healthyhair said:


> I started taking 200mcg along with vitamin B complex last week,
> I want to know for those who take biotin...
> 
> How long have you been taking biotin ?
> ...


 It's good to someone that took a smaller dose and still see results.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

mwedzi said:


> No results yet. I've been taking it for about a month now. I was hoping to at least see results in these balding spots at my temples. Since there's very little hair there, I thought even a month's worth of growth would be noticeable. I've been taking pictures and nothing yet. I take 2000 mcgs a day.


 Maybe you wasn't deficient in biotin to start off with,
I'm not sure though, thanks for the response!


----------



## Nayeli (Aug 12, 2008)

Ive been taking Biotin for 20 weeks (with a B-complex)

Took me about 5 weeks to see results.

The results were my having to cut my usual 14 week stretch to 11 weeks. I've NEVER had to do that before Biotin.

My hair is definitely growing faster. 

I take 5000 mcg's a day, the brand is Rexall

I AM A BIOTIN PUSHER!!!


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for starting this thread, Oneya.  I'm learning a lot....I think I will try biotin again with the B-complex supplements and drink lots of water from the start .


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

Nayeli said:


> Ive been taking Biotin for 20 weeks (with a B-complex)
> 
> Took me about 5 weeks to see results.
> 
> ...


 Wow having to cut your usual 14 week stretch is definitely a sign of faster growth,  just what I need! thanks for your input!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

Zenobia61 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, Oneya. I'm learning a lot....I think I will try biotin again with the B-complex supplements and drink lots of water from the start .


 no problem! it took awhile to get some responses, but I am glad I continued to bump it up because this info is very helpful.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

looking for more responses, I know WAY more people on here take biotin..don't be selfish share the good news!


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 12, 2008)

Everyone, please disregard my previous posts. 

We now think that my bumps are actually an allergic reaction to mosquito bites.  They are not due to Biotin.  Sorry for the mis-information.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 12, 2008)

I got miraculous acne. Had to quit.


----------



## imstush (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been taking Biotin and a B complex for longer than a year, but I haven't been too consistent.  I am now taking it daily for the past month.  So hopefully I will see some difference.  It's a Duane Reade brand (300 mg)and I take Phytophanère which also has Biotin (.2mg) and  B6 (2mg)


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

joyandfaith said:


> Everyone, please disregard my previous posts.
> 
> We now think that my bumps are actually an allergic reaction to mosquito bites. They are not due to Biotin. Sorry for the mis-information.


 thanks for being thoughtful enough for correcting that


----------



## 2themax (Aug 12, 2008)

Oneya,

I know that I replied previously, but I just wanted to share some more......hope that's ok Ladies.

This is a very informative thread.  Thank you very much for starting it and keeping it going when there weren't very many responses at first!

Ladies, from my experience with Biotin, I learned fast that the more water that you drink, the more the acne will clear up and the faster and sometimes thicker your hair will grow.  I look at it like planting seeds...if you don't water and and fertilize them, they won't have as good a chance at growing the way you want them to.  With hair you have to *WATER* (drink lots of it), *FERTILIZE* (EO's) and *SOW* (Vits and Supps).  Then, you will *REAP* (Hair growing).  You Reap What You Sow.

Lol and Good Luck Growing.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2008)

thehairgirl said:


> Oneya,
> 
> I know that I replied previously, but I just wanted to share some more......hope that's ok Ladies.
> 
> ...


 That was great illustration. Water is definitely the key to happy hair growing!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 14, 2008)

bump.......


----------



## Hairicome (Sep 11, 2008)

I shaved my hair off on 7/26/2008. I must say that my texture has drastically changed. I can brush it down flat and it curls back up. It's going to be beautiful as it gets longer. I can't wait. I stay on my moisture regime though. I co-wash daily and I baggy daily under my wig. I've never broke out thank GOD for that. I take approximated 15,000 mcg daily I will be increasing to 30,000 mcg starting today


----------



## Encore (Oct 10, 2008)

yes. it made my ng so so so thick at 7 weeks i had to relax early because it was just out of control. i loved the thickness but had to stop because of the monstrous cysts and pimples i was getting i mean they were just horrible.... i took the biotin with loadsss of water a B complex vitamin and zinc ( conbats acne)  but still i could not take itffrant:

i took 5,000 mcg...


----------



## livesoundtech (Oct 10, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I started taking 200mcg  along with vitamin B complex last week,
> I want to know for those who take biotin...
> How long have you been taking biotin ?
> How long did it take for you to see results?
> ...



How long have you been taking biotin ?  *Since Sept. 9, 2008*
How long did it take for you to see results? *Already have seen 3/4 of an inch of growth, which is amazing for me. *
What were the results? *I used to dye my hair, so I can measure my roots to determine growth.  My hair grew over a half inch this month... usually it takes me 3 or 4 months to grow a half inch.*
Did your hair grow any faster? *so far, yes, but i haven't been taking it long term.*
How many mcg did you take? *5000mcg (5mg).  biotin works best in high doses like this.  it is a water soluble vitamin, so you can't overdose.  just avoid caffeine with it - i stop consuming caffeine at 5pm and take my biotin just before bed.*
What brand of boitin did you take? *Nature's Way Sublingual form... they dissolve under the tongue. *

Also, some people complain of increased acne when taking biotin.  To avoid this, take a multivitamin as well, and drink lots of water.  I noticed a little acne around that time of the month, but it has not persisted.


----------

